# Greetings from Salem, MA



## Carol (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

I found your board after doing a Google search for Ed Parker's Kenpo, and was intrigued to find a martial arts community.

I'm a Kenpo beginner with a long way to go, and hope to learn a bit more about my art, other arts, martial arts in general...and hopefully I won't make too much of a fool out of myself in general.

Cheers!
Lady K.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello Lady K I'm glad you found us here, there are some great people on this forum. Happy Posting.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jan 16, 2006)

kon''nichi wa!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome LadyK!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2006)

Greetings LadyK and welcome to MT..


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!! 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lady K!  Don't worry about making a fool out yourself. Many of us do it on a regular basis and many more don't care.  

We all began at the beginning, so don't be too worried about it. Just have fun!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 16, 2006)

Greetings LadyK and welcome to MT..


----------



## Kreth (Jan 16, 2006)

She's a witch! She turned me into a newt!




I got better...


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2006)

Ooooh...so sorry about that, Jeff. :waah: 

But...but...you remember what it was like to be a yellow belt, don't you?  :wink: 

I have so much more to learn.   Must train harder.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard Lady K. Have fun.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2006)

welcome
I think you will find this an informative place and a friendly one.
Who do you study with in the Salem area?


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT and greetings from the South Shore.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi LadyK 

Welcome to the Board ~!

~Tess


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome....have a great time!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome! You found a great place. There is a huge amount of experienced people here to call on.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi LadyK  :wavey: 

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2006)

tshadowchaser,

I study at Callahan's Kenpo in Bedford.  Mr. and Mrs. Callahan are phenomenal people that run a fantastic dojo.  It's a drive, but I will be training there for a long time to come.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm happy you have found a place that you injoy going to and learning at even if it a drive.  That says to me that the teaching is worth takeing time to get to.  Best of luck and enjoy the adventure your have started to undertake.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lady.  There's a substantial Kenpo community here.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi lady kaur!  Welcome to MT!  We have a terrific Kenpo community here, and we are lucky enough to have some of Ed Parker's original students who participate regularly on the boards.  Also join us in the Women's Forum!  You can learn a lot here and have fun while you do it!  

I'm looking forward to watching as you progress in Kenpo!

MJ :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2006)

Greetings and felicitations, lady kaur! We have a great women's group here, varied styles and a strong Kenpo presence I'm sure you'll enjoy.  Let us know if you have any questions. Enjoy!


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard Lady K


----------

